# Yellowtail belly recipe???



## hooked on smoke (Sep 27, 2013)

My wife bought me a Masterbuilt Pro electric smoker for my birthday a year ago. I'm loving it. Smoked salmon, tri tip, ribs. A friend gave me some just caught yellowtail belly and I am am stumped. Could use some help. I am excited to have something that I have not worked with but don't know where to start with this one. Any suggestions?
I'm a newbie here, liking what I see. 
Thank you in advance for any support.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you're supposed to eat that raw, on rice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2013)

There are some great Yellowtail Poke Recipes, Raw and Cooked. I have eaten it Raw many times totally great. You can make it into Sushi, raw or seared and sliced. There a variety of simple Marinades the you can use before hot smoking.I suggest an IT of no more than 130*F...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm thinking the belly might be a little oilier and fishier than the meat usually used in sushi, so it might be a great candidate for bbally's lox recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 28, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I'm thinking the belly might be a little oilier and fishier than the meat usually used in sushi, so it might be a great candidate for bbally's lox recipe.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide



X2

Looks like a good recipe to use. If you don't have pink salt I am sure there are other recipes out there for similar results. 

At work I have done a seasoned salt/sugar rub and let sit in fridge over night. Rinsed and cold smoked. Turns out good. But that was salmon not tuna belly.......


----------

